# A whole new (filter) world



## lestat132 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm really looking forward to finding out more and engaging with other filter coffee enthusiasts on the forums.

I've just bought a beautiful old Technivorm Moccaprince, cleaned it up and installed a metal filter basket. I'm not getting bad results from using a Cuisinart Blade Grinder but know that a burr mill will give more consistent coffee. Its just such a minefield of options, including manual grinders which I had never considered previously.

Excited about having a new project to tinker with and learning more about filter!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome & good luck.

Manual grinders are an option, but only really if you want the portability, small footprint & lower noise level. Those that will grind a decent sized dose for a Moccamaster, in sensible time, cost as much if not more than adequate electric burr grinders.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Welcome

it it depends if you like effort of grinding beans. I started out with the Hario Mini Mill loved it for a while but then upgraded to steel burrs curtesy of Made by Knock Hausgrind which increased the speed of grinding to within seconds rather than minutes but still use the Hario when I'm out and about. My kitchen is quite small so can't really afford to have electric grinder. Wilfa is quiet popular, smaller footprint and relatively quite compared to others.


----------



## lestat132 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks both for your welcome and advice. After a week of intense research and soul searching and forum lurking and ebay surfing, on Friday I handed over my cash for a brand new Baratza Encore which I got on special for 115 quid.

I have spent the weekend playing and messing around with a bag of old coffee and the grind consistency and lack of fines compared to the blade machine is truly amazing to see first hand.

I'm looking forward to testing out some fresh beans and playing with this rig some more!


----------

